

Techbikers: London tech community riding from Paris to London - mwillmott
https://techbikers.com/rides/6/paris-to-london-2015

======
Southworth
This is a very cool initiative. But then, I maybe biased.

------
fallingbadgers
And don't forget people, it's downhill from Paris to London

